# My first litter at four months



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello all,

Three of our kittens from our first litter came to stay for their Xmas hols! It has been lovely spending time with them and seeing how much they have grown.

Hope you like the new pics!
































Izzie


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh Izzie, they are adorable! 

Did they recognise each other? I wonder whether Lila would recognise her sisters....


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh Izzie, they are adorable!
> 
> Did they recognise each other? I wonder whether Lila would recognise her sisters....


I am not sure if they did,Jasmin the smallest in the litter is a little bugger! causes so much trouble,Silvie and Bree live together anyway but I am so pleased all three have turned out so well. They are gorgeous,outgoing and happy babies,it will be a very quiet house once they have all gone home in a couple of days!

Izzie


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww they are gorge!!   love the silver! I have that post to lol!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just adorable.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

so beautiful. I am so envious


----------



## subversive (Dec 29, 2010)

Cutieeeees :thumbup::001_wub:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I do love Bree's markings. Stunning.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you all for your lovely comments! It is very much appreciated. I am already planning this year's litters with my girls,can't wait to see how the litters pan out.

Izzie


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

lovely especially the first one


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh Izzie, they are adorable!
> 
> Did they recognise each other? I wonder whether Lila would recognise her sisters....


I wonder! 



Izzie999 said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments! It is very much appreciated. I am already planning this year's litters with my girls,can't wait to see how the litters pan out.
> 
> Izzie


They are lovely kitties, I'm not surprised you can't wait


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How beautiful they are now Izzie! You must be so proud of them :thumbup:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am really pleased with their development,and how confident they are!

Hope your babies are well Lynn.

Izzie


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really pleased with their development,and how confident they are!
> 
> ...


Thank you  They are all growing up so quickly - had their first jabs this week and will be going at the end of this month  Will try to get some decent pictures of them soon


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh Izzie, your kittens are ADORABLY lovely!!!!!!

(and I know I'm supoosed to focus on the kittens, hehe, but I LOVE your black and white bed set too ) 

happy new year !! xxxx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you  They are all growing up so quickly - had their first jabs this week and will be going at the end of this month  Will try to get some decent pictures of them soon


It goes soooo quickly,I was shocked at how fast it goes,can't wait to see new pics!


Tje said:


> Oh Izzie, your kittens are ADORABLY lovely!!!!!!
> 
> (and I know I'm supoosed to focus on the kittens, hehe, but I LOVE your black and white bed set too )
> 
> happy new year !! xxxx


lol Thank you Tje! glad you like the kittens and our furnishings!

Izzie


----------

